# How to do this? Get rid of white background in image.



## jazzy12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Alright Im A Newb at this, But when i want a Custom T Shirt I Attempt to make a T Shirt similar to the Ones the men in the MMA Wear...Since im Like Amateur and do tourneys and etc i want images on a Custom shirt of mine...So my only question is.

1. When i transfer my image I Still have a White background...How do i get rid of this So it'll just be the image..


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Need more info. I assume you are doing transfers on dark shirts. On dark shirt transfers, the carrier film transfers completely. The only options I know are to try to color the background the shirt color, or to trim the transfer down to the color outline. The only truly effective method is to cut the printed transfer with a contour cutter which will cut off the excess from the transfer. God Bless.


----------



## Just In (Nov 27, 2008)

If its a white transfer the entire white box will transfer to shirt whether its printed or not.... Need to cut it up with scissors and/or a razor... 

You need a Direct to Garment printer to do this the easiest way ... or dye sub ... 

depending on your current equipment there are certain transfers you can buy that only transfer the ink however they do not hold up to wash. 

you could use a vinyl tranfser off a plotter depending on the artwork of course...

~just my thoughts


----------



## jazzy12 (Dec 3, 2009)

i have a lazer printer :O so i unno


----------



## Just In (Nov 27, 2008)

try this then Laser Transfer Paper - TheMagicTouch USA 
probably your best bet

hope I helped


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Number one, in what ever software you are using to create your design, you need to make sure you have a transparent background set in the software.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can remove the background in the image created in _*most*_ software programs. how to remove depends on the software you use. Google for removing white background for the program you use...


----------

